# Brewtus joystick mod



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This week's installment of 'do I have nothing better to do with my time' features changing the steam taps for joysticks.

Got the parts from Chris Coffee and it was an easy change using the adaptors they sell alongside the assemblies.

  P1040479 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040482 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Pointless? Probably, but it's pretty cool to use.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Top mod....that machine looks the bees with the joysticks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

steaming is better with joysticks, just like the GS3!!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow I like that alot. Could be a project

Ian


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Not exactly the cheapest mod though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Looks fantastic! Not exactly the cheapest mod though.


The parts were pretty reasonable. Shipping however...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I take it the UPS man arrived then jeebsy









Dare I ask how much that little mod cost all in?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I can't imagine using a machine without joysticks ( well i could if i really tried ....)

If only i had that steam wand though....


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> If only i had that steam wand though....


Haha, keep on dreaming....

Great mod Jeebsy, looks superb!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I can't imagine using a machine without joysticks ( well i could if i really tried ....)
> 
> If only i had that steam wand though....


Wand envy! Boots!

Looks the business Jeebsy with nobs on (or off in this case)!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> I take it the UPS man arrived then jeebsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost kissed him when he came through reception....it cost quite a lot but if it keeps an upgrade at bay it's worth it (maybe). Really happy with the machine now.



Mrboots2u said:


> If only i had that steam wand though....


The arm articulates really nicely, quite a bit better than the stock one i think


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> I can't imagine using a machine without joysticks ( well i could if i really tried ....)
> 
> If only i had that steam wand though....


There are many wands available bootsy! Just the remember though..."the wand chooses the wizard"!


----------



## CoffeeHandle (Jan 20, 2015)

Neat! In a strange coincidence I found myself researching such a mod on Sunday. I'm a bit shy of shipping from US though, last time I got stung $75 shipping and £35 import fee collection for a $35 upgrade service.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can you not change the wand? I was surprised at how the Brewtus one came apart, could see a few different ones fitting in the arm


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Pretty easily I think. Loads of wands should fit. Like the Simonelli ones. Not too dear either...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got one you can have for a fair price.....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a 3 group with two new wands fitted. Throw in the machine for free! The wands are £2k tho...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I've got one you can have for a fair price.....


Well...ambient are meant to be sending a new one out in jan...but that's was first mentioned in august

A longer version of when your ring for a taxi and they keep saying..yeah 5 minutes it will be there....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> ....it cost quite a lot but if it keeps an upgrade at bay it's worth it (maybe). Really happy with the machine now.


It must be like using a new machine - it looks like a completely different machine to the brewtus you were using 2 weeks ago!

Love the upgrades! What's next?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> It must be like using a new machine - it looks like a completely different machine to the brewtus you were using 2 weeks ago!
> 
> Love the upgrades! What's next?


That's it for now...not sure there is anything else to upgrade! It's got sound deadening on the inside, powder coating, joysticks, IMS shower screen....maybe the handles but i quite like the black with the rest of the machine

The joysticks fit Rockets too btw....


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Nothing else to upgrade? I think the red on the toggle switches needs to be changed to match the orange of the case...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If such a thing is available that would be on the list


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Does the sound deadening make much difference? Was it worth doing the mod?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Got to add a digital shot timer that starts when you flip the lever.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Second OPV to pressure profile with or a dimmer switch ....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Second OPV to pressure profile with or a dimmer switch ....


Dimmer switch is Gaggia territory man!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Dimmer switch is Gaggia territory man!


Sorry meant dummer switch ...;0


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Got to add a digital shot timer that starts when you flip the lever.


Timing is going over to the Acaia's for a while....don't really want to add a box to the machine with a timer. Like the aesthetics as they are.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Does the sound deadening make much difference? Was it worth doing the mod?


Mine's a rotary pump which is pretty quiet itself, but the casing on the Brewtus did have a tendency to rattle a bit. Hard to tell if it was the sound deadening or adding quite a bit of foam tape to the chassis but when the pump is engaged it feels like you only hear the pump now, not everything rattling.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Timing is going over to the Acaia's for a while....don't really want to add a box to the machine with a timer. Like the aesthetics as they are.


Was thinking more something akin to the synessos


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Was thinking more something akin to the synessos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> funinacup said:
> 
> 
> > Was thinking more something akin to the synessos
> ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Maybe one to bend calum's ear about. Getting a nice enough box would be hard too!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Machine looks amazing, I reckon I could do a timing relay fitment fairly easily, could use the same unit I put into Royals, because of the manual group those the driven times would be relatively useless. Other then i suppose lever up pump on for X time and then let the shot run off completely on residual possibly easier then faffing with the delicate leva.

Synesso unit would be drive-able off arduino im fairly sure, DSC is the man for arduino


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How about just a straight up timer? So starts counting up when the lever is raised rather than actually determining how long the pump is on for?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy

Pardon my ignorance but what's different about your steam wand? Looks the same as my stock wand with the exception that yours might have a 2 or 4-hole tip (mine's a single hole) from the look of things in the short video you posted.

Joystick controls instead of rotary knobs do look cool plus more practical to use!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Slightly different angle

Articulates/moves around the joint much better

Longer

I only steamed a.couple of drinks last night though so can get a better assessment later


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

May I ask where you purchased it from, price and how easy it was to fit please? A link would be handy. I have failed miserably thus far in my various attempts at producing microfoam of any description. From the YouTube videos I've watched, it looks a doddle! All I seem to be getting is heated milk!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You should be able to produce great microfoam with the standard wand/tip. This won't help with that at all really. Spend the money on a latte art lesson instead.

https://www.chriscoffee.com/Joystick-Assemblies-p/jt995g.htm


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That could well be a good shout Sir as latte art (I know plenty of members turn their noses up at this!) is what I was attempting.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where are you based? Is it a brewtus you've got?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

West Oxfordshire. Brewtus IV (previously owned by aphelion)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> West Oxfordshire. Brewtus IV (previously owned by aphelion)


Put a video up, you'll get lots of tips from the bods in here


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeebsy, did you need to get any adaptors or just the joystick etc.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Adaptors required on both sides. The thread is the same but the water lines don't reach far enough forward as the joysticks have a shorter connection


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Noooo jeebsy, why did you post that link! The description says that they fit isomac's so now I'm *seriously *tempted to get them or at least a steam arm.

Do you mind sharing how much the import costs were, dis you get stung for import duty or just VAT?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

33 vat 11 charge


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Noooo jeebsy, why did you post that link! The description says that they fit isomac's so now I'm *seriously *tempted to get them or at least a steam arm.
> 
> Do you mind sharing how much the import costs were, dis you get stung for import duty or just VAT?


Marcus, if you decide to do something similar like you did when ordering Erics thermometer and clubbed together with others to save on postage, I might be interested, depending on total expected costs?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A certain Essex based rocket owner said he might be too


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not saying I WILL do bulk buy but if I did who would be interested ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Me


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> A certain Essex based rocket owner said he might be too


would love to see a Giotto evo with joysticks


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> 33 vat 11 charge


Jeebsy, is that 11 quid charge the import duty or the UPS handling charge ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Count me in as a possible


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

A big plus for me in terms of my Isomac would also be the fully articulated steam arm.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

After reading this thread for the first time this afternoon, I duly walked up to my Brewtus and moved around the steam wand. Felt quite stiff and doesn't move around smoothly at all. Isn't it amazing how one might not give such a thing, a second thought until they doing some reading on the web, then it turns into something that now becomes annoying and must be rectified with said 'mod'. Lol!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Jeebsy, is that 11 quid charge the import duty or the UPS handling charge ?


Think it was the UPS charge. It was 44 in total;


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> After reading this thread for the first time this afternoon, I duly walked up to my Brewtus and moved around the steam wand. Felt quite stiff and doesn't move around smoothly at all. Isn't it amazing how one might not give such a thing, a second thought until they doing some reading on the web, then it turns into something that now becomes annoying and must be rectified with said 'mod'. Lol!


I was living in ignorance too. The new steam arm moves about with the grace of Roger Federer


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Count me in as a possible


Works on the Cellini....maybe email [email protected] to check about yours - he was really helpful


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

There's a chance I could be interested in this if a group buy is happening - would need to get the adapters for my duetto though.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I've found the parts on my usual suppliers site. Will potentially carry this modification out on lees and then we should be able order them in to the Roastery on a next day service


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

That sounds great news Callum. The import costs from the States basically doubles the price to around £200 for both arms.

Keep us all posted on any progress on this please.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cheapest I found from a UK supplier was £194 for the pair...will be intrigued/gutted if Callum has pulled this out the bag!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Likewise!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I reckon Ill be able to supply a kit circa £150 to do the both wands, but it still comes down to what and how much additional hardware for the ball joints to seal properly.

potential variants w/ r58 style steam on the cards also.

Just checking if lee wants to carcass his machine for testing...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Callum, would that price include the convertors for non Brewtus owners ?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder where this kit is actually manufactured ??

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I used quick mill parts, so Italy I think(although can't rule out China)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I used quick mill parts, so Italy I think(although can't rule out China)


Is the option then to investigate suppliers in Italy so cutting out expensive shipping and import taxes.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A wholesaler in Italy quoted me 127 quid per side. I asked them why it was almost twice the price of what the parts cost in America and they couldn't answer but said they'd raise it. Someone in the UK could get the compete assemblies for 97 a side but not the adaptors so I decided it was just easier to get everything from Chris coffee.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Jeebsy, it might have to be bought in the States carried in a suitcase and hope it passes security.

Ian


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I remember once bringing two VCR's back from the States like that. Packaged them up in two suitcases and mailed the box and instructions home so no evidence on me that they were purchased on that trip









(I wanted 2 SVHS NTSC VCR's so I could duplicate some 3D video tape I had).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Blast from the past, 3D video tape...now that brings back memories!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

yeah, I have around 50+ 3D videos tapes (mainly movies from the 50's, 70's and 80's) packed away in a box somewhere. Trouble is that although I still have a few VCR's I could play them on, all the Field Sequential shutter glasses only work with an interlaced TV so don't work on modern progressive displays like plasma and LCD TVs.

One day I might get around to converting them all into Side by Side format so I can watch them on a modern 3D TV, but considering I started down that route about 10years ago and have still only converted one I wouldn't hold my breath!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Marcus. Sounds just like me, lol! I unboxed my WeMo yesterday all ready to finally set it up. Only to get tied up offering technical support to a family member for hours over SMS! In the end, settled down to a movie double-bill plus of course the odd reply on tapatalk, hehe. So, I'll try again today. I'll get there eventually, honest Guv!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol, yes just like me, too easily...................


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

.... distracted !


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeebsy, now you've had this mod on the Brewtus for 3-4 months plus the additional non-domestic use on your market stall

are you still happy with it or have you had any problems.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Delighted, it's brilliant to use on the stall. Much easier to use than the tap and the steam goes off instantly rather than having the slight delay. Hot water doesn't have quite so much benefit but would look odd having one without the other.

Have noticed a droplet of water forms at the end of the steam wand on warm up but if you push the lever open slightly then close it it sucks back in. Feels a little 'crunchy' now so would be interested in if/how these need lubricated.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing worse than a crunchy joystick


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

Without any mods it its possible to fit joystick from ecm machines. Good quality joystick:good:. For those who wants to have joystick. Tho only "fail" is that they are not anti burn.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A new steaming joystick, caused some rumpus at Heathrow security but got through in the end.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW! Complete with see through (invisible) side panel!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can do your milk hands-free now

-----> click for video

  VIDEO0093 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Is the steam arm monster on those things or is that a tiny jug. Video is at no permissions...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Flickr is a pain in the arse sometimes


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I feel wholly inadequate now!! Mine is so girlie.......pussy of a wand I've got.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

It's not the power of your wand, but what you do with it that counts.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sami said:


> It's not the power of your wand, but what you do with it that counts.


Amen!


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Did anyone find a uk seller for the parts for this mod is it just Chris coffee. Brewtus won't be long now and it's a mod that I think really makes a difference to appearance.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The resurrection said:


> Did anyone find a uk seller for the parts for this mod is it just Chris coffee. Brewtus won't be long now and it's a mod that I think really makes a difference to appearance.


Bella Barista can get them special order, so can LF


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Need someone to make them for the rocket, sexy!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They fit Rockets too


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You shitting me?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You need the adaptor from Chris Coffee but sure they fit Rockets too. Would be worth asking them before ordering though


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

ahhhh crap !! that's another mod on the (ever growing) list.... pfff

this place can get bloody expensive !


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Jeebsy what exactly do you need for them to fit the brewtus is it the adaptor Chris coffee has listed just doesn't mention the brewtus on the adapters title.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, you need the adapter to make the threads reach.

Ian


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

https://www.chriscoffee.com/Joystick-Assembly-Adapter-for-Izzo-Machines-p/4860k654.htm

just want to check that one is correct for brewtus and can bella barista order them as well as the arms


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mailed Chris coffee today to see what they can do in terms of the rocket, hopefully get a response!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No idea of BB can get the adaptors, there was going to be a six week wait for the wands with them so i didn't both pursuing it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Reply from chris coffee, they fit the rocket but you have the two holes exposed afterwards...

Can someone machine me a plate to cover the holes!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Reply from chris coffee, they fit the rocket but you have the two holes exposed afterwards...
> 
> Can someone machine me a plate to cover the holes!


It'll need to be super shiny/mirror finish or it'll look crappy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Might be easier to try and get the bolts back in the holes when the new wand is fitted., but depends what is behind the casing.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Daren said:


> It'll need to be super shiny/mirror finish or it'll look crappy


Polished aluminium would do the job


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Reply from chris coffee, they fit the rocket but you have the two holes exposed afterwards...


[Duncan Bannatyne mode on]

"Exposed holes !? Clearly not a well thought oooot product, I'm Ooot"

[Duncan Bannatyne mode off]


----------



## hagalund24 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi,

Excuse my bad English. I have Brewtus 4. Thinking about changing to the joysticks from Chris.

I'm not sure how to install. Is there someone who can help me with the description.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I also did the Brewtus joystick mod. However, thanks to a hint from user d_leonit, I used parts from ECM (Technica or Mechanica).

So here's my new Brewtanica 









It's a complete new machine with the mod. I really like the joysticks.

holgr


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

That's neat. Joysticks are much nicer to work with - nice job.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Obnic,

thank you very much. I forgot to mention another big advantage: The joystick valves are nearly hermetically seald. With the rotary valves, I lost quite a lot of steam pressure over time so that the pump always started re-filling the steam boiler.

holgr


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I really need these joysticks in my life.

My steam knob is close to the wall so I rap my knuckles every time I go to do the milk.

Any chance I could have the details...?

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Jonathan007 said:


> I really need these joysticks in my life.
> 
> My steam knob is close to the wall so I rap my knuckles every time I go to do the milk.
> 
> ...


Hi Jon,

sorry for the late reply.

No problem, here's the parts list for the "Steam Joystick mod":


8081143 - ECM original Knebel Griff M8 schwarz (new knob for the lever handle)

8002795 - STIFT FÜR HEBELGRUPPE E61 (level handle, you have to cut it, e.g., using a Dremer, since the thread is too loing)

8080420 - ECM HEISSWASSERVENTIL KIPPHHEBEL KOMPLETT MIT LANZE (water vent)

8080419 - ECM DAMPFVENTIL KIPPHHEBEL KOMPLETT MIT LANZE (steam vent)


I ordered the parts at avola-coffeesystems.de. They are spare parts for an ECM Mechanika or Technika.

The original hint regarding the parts came from d_leonit.

holgr


----------



## Enders13 (Apr 1, 2020)

holgr said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> sorry for the late reply.
> 
> ...


 Awesome, just ordered the two joysticks!! Stuck at home time to meddle!!!


----------



## Enders13 (Apr 1, 2020)

Avola were great, great communication, fast delivery even in the Covid situation. I'm extremely happy with this mod. Steam wand is much improved on my Brewtus 2 one I've had since the beginnning! I may upgrade to a 3 hole. I had a two hole on the old wand but much larger holes. It takes maybe twice as long but the results are excellent so I'm holding off for now.


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Are they the ECM steam and water wands? Do the original Expobar ones fit into the ECM valves?


----------



## Jorrit (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

im going to convert my standard steam and hot water valves to joystick valves. And I want to change the stock black knobs with wooden ones. Can anybody tell me the diameter of the thread on the valves and the depth of the thread inside the knobs?

with kind regards, Jorrit


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

What one are you going to use?

Quickmill, https://www.chriscoffee.com/products/joystick-kit

Vibiemme, https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Vibiemme-Lollo-Lever-Steam-Tap-OEM---ASSRACCRUBLOLLO/m-4924.aspx

Bezzera,

https://www.drtradingshop.nl/en_GB/a-55342753/spare-parts-bezzera/steam-tap-push-bezzera/#description

https://www.devecchigiuseppesrl.com/e-commerce/welcome/ordini/dettagli.asp?codice-articolo=8BZ596408501AL#

I fancied the Bezzera as they seem quite bit shorter and with rounder shorter knobs.

I also fancied the sideways exit with the wand like the Rocket R58 or maybe the Profitec I seem to recall, which might have been 90° compared to the Rocket ones.

From a recent advert here at coffee forums:










Seems that manufacturer makes the ideal, they each have their own pro and con and one has to make ones own hybrid to get the overall best.


----------



## Jorrit (May 3, 2020)

Hi Ian,

thanks for your reply

I was going to go for the valve assembly from ECM like suggested on the forum before. They seem to fit really good. 
Do you have any experience with the different valve assemblies?
Greeting Jorrit


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't. I'm new to this. Recently bought my first E61.

I don't know but are those ECM the same valves as the Vibiemme from the Espresso Shop that I linked to, and from Chris Coffee?


----------



## Jorrit (May 3, 2020)

Then welcome to the e61 group. 
I have had several prosumer machine already. Looking to upgrade my brewtus now. Haven't got the money to buy a new and technical better prosumer machine, but want something different, so modifying seems te best way. An the convention to push valve is something I really like. 
More people geven used de ECM valves and it seems these work really well with the Expobar.


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Jorrit said:


> Then welcome to the e61 group.


 Thanks  
Do they use the ECM because Chris coffee sold them, that all there was, and now they are a bit cheaper?

Things may have moved on a bit since then?


----------



## Jorrit (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

I really don't know. I do know that in the original thread they didn't buy them at Chris Coffee. 
but thing may well have moved on since then, I do not know. I got the information from here. 
there are other option like

https://www.drtradingshop.nl/a-59807670/onderdelen-expobar/stoom-waterkraan-met-push-bediening/#description

I'm still looking for the best option and if those from ECM work without modifications like they say. And the look really good too.


----------



## Jorrit (May 3, 2020)

Did the modification yesterday. 
Was a bit trail and error but it works beautifully. 
View attachment 39317


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Do you get any less steaming power compared to the original valve and knob?

I read someone posting that he got less.

Are they the original steam and hot water wands?


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

Jorrit said:


> there are other option like
> 
> https://www.drtradingshop.nl/a-59807670/onderdelen-expobar/stoom-waterkraan-met-push-bediening/#description


 That is described as being compatible with ECM Profi, so presumably should (maybe?) fit the Brewtus?

Price wise, a pair of these (and conversion kit, mentioned on the same page) seems to be a pretty cost-effective solution - if it will fit!


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

People have used those throughout this thread. 🙂


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

Ian S said:


> People have used those throughout this thread. 🙂


 Great - thanks, I have ordered a set. I've seen a few suppliers listed, but the price shipped to the UK for both steam and water valves seemed up about £200. From drtradingshop, it's closer to £120 delivered.


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

My joystick parts arrived yesterday from drtradingshop.nl. I managed to get a 'demo' set (so slightly used but obviously in excellent condition) for just over £85 delivered.

I got a bit anxious because I noticed (after I ordered!) that the specification and description of the parts seem to differ if you view the website in Dutch (translated to English by Google) or English (chosen on the website directly). So, it may be worth contacting them if you are thinking of ordering.

However, all installed and tested - looks and works great. Thanks for all the information on this thread!


----------



## Jorrit (May 3, 2020)

Looks great RikA 👍🏻


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Are they the original steam and hot water 'wands' but in the tapered 'nuts' that came with the joysticks from drtradingshop.nl ?

Do the wands move the same as in the original fittings, or easier, stiffer?


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

Ian S said:


> Are they the original steam and hot water 'wands' but in the tapered 'nuts' that came with the joysticks from drtradingshop.nl ?
> 
> Do the wands move the same as in the original fittings, or easier, stiffer?


 Yes - exactly so, the original wands but in the nuts that were supplied with the order, and using the longer springs (included with my 'demo kit' order).

They move about the same as before, maybe slightly easier. However, there's a nut above the tapered nut which tightens down to secure it in place. I haven't played with this much, but I think this means you can adjust the ease of movement to some degree by setting both nuts a bit lower (i.e. less downward pressure from the spring).


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks 🙂


----------



## foreigner (Jan 22, 2018)

I just got the joysticks from DR Trading but I am at a loss, does 1 come out and 2 goes in? With 1 in it does not fit through the front of the case hole or connect to the copper piping.

I think I am doing something very wrong or the wrong parts have been delivered as I have been unable to unscrew 1...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks like 1 and 2 are adaptors depending on the hole diameter in your machine case / diameter of pipe behind

Unscrew 1 and replace it with 2 ??


----------



## foreigner (Jan 22, 2018)

(I'm a rookie) So I have been trying to unscrew 1 but is like almost impossible... And I do no want to damage the chrome.

I guess I need to figure out a way to unscrew it as I was not sure if it was meant to unscrew... Thanks!


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

I recall being very confused about the size of the connectors, and what adapters would be required to fit. The product page says "The connection at the back is 3/8, as well as the steam / water pipe. Do you want to mount this tap on your semi professional espresso machine? Then order the lever tap conversion kit.". (https://www.drtradingshop.nl/en_GB/a-59807930/steam-taps-and-attachments/conversion-kit-lever-tap/)

I ordered a demo set, which luckily seemed to include all the right pieces. I /think/ @El carajillo is right, though - the item labelled '2' in your picture does look like one of the adapters that come in the conversion kit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

@RikA It was as I said, change the adapter. He had difficulty undoing the existing adapter (very tight) but did change them and they are now fitted.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 22, 2018)

As @El carajillo mentioned, the larger adaptors were extremely tightly screwed, but in the end I managed to remove them and install both joysticks:

View attachment 45040


For those wanting to proceed with something like this, as @RikA mentioned, you will also need the conversion kit.



https://www.drtradingshop.nl/a-59807670/onderdelen-expobar/stoom-waterkraan-met-push-bediening/#description


https://www.drtradingshop.nl/a-59807930/onderdelen-stoomkraan/ombouwkit-stoomkraan-met-push-bediening/#description


You will also need in addition to adjustable wrench, the following wrenches:



17 mm


22 mm


24 mm


27 mm


And of course some teflon tape, it came useful to me that is.

Though some aspects have not been pretty...




























Errors were made and lessons learned. The above damage on the joystick arm was after wrapping the wrenches with duct tape, and a bicycle inner tube a few times over so as to pad but also not to slip... Reflecting back, faced with a tight fitting which cannot be loosened by hand, I would acquire/use a vise with rubber pads (not sure if it's a good idea or not, but maybe worth a try):










Alternatively a rubber strap wrench would also be a good try (though I am not sure how effective/good it would be)










Now for the next project, polishing/buffing out those scratches. I do not think there is anything I can do about the deep gashes in the joystick arm, but maybe I could polish the splash-back, though more research is required.

I hope others can learn from my mistake(s).


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

Brilliant thread. I was wanting to change out the steam control on my Brewtus iV. Now its leaking rather than a service this seems a better option.

Can anyone tell me if the levers stay in the open position in both direction, one or neither.

Thanks


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

Sean63 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the levers stay in the open position in both direction, one or neither.
> 
> Thanks


 The levers move in any direction. If you push them away from the middle a little bit, they will 'click' back the the centre and close, but if you move them out fully, they stay open, no matter the direction.


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

RikA said:


> The levers move in any direction. If you push them away from the middle a little bit, they will 'click' back the the centre and close, but if you move them out fully, they stay open, no matter the direction.


 Sounds perfect. Thanks.


----------

